# Mahindra 6065 3 point problems



## Red colony (Mar 27, 2021)

Anyone experience lifting attachment on Mahindra 6065 and hydraulics keep lifting? I had posthole digger on and raise it up to go to next hole when I heard hydraulics on a bind. End result was a busted housing at third arm attachment.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Red, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your unloader valve in the lift system may be stuck. Also there has to be a pressure relief valve somewhere in the system that is not working.


----------



## Red colony (Mar 27, 2021)

Not sure. It's been at Mahindra dealer for a month. They stated they never heard of it happening. Mahindra is trying to weasel out warranty claim.


----------

